

Show HN: The new fastest JSON Schema validator – ajv - epoberezkin
https://github.com/epoberezkin/ajv

======
epoberezkin
The benchmark: [https://github.com/ebdrup/json-schema-
benchmark](https://github.com/ebdrup/json-schema-benchmark)

